# Windows Users What Internet Software Are You Using?



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I have been having a problem with Internet explorer, some times for no reason it will use all my processor output. In task manager I will see Internet explorer using 99% of the processor. I know this happens because my Laptop fan comes on and it very warm on my lap. I downloaded a program called Forefox, I'm using it right now and I never get this problem with this program. Anyone else use this or other software for the Internet?
Any ideas way Internet explorer would use 99% of my processor? I have ran the virus checker, spyware checker and my firewall shown no Internet traffic.


----------



## Bill H (Nov 25, 2006)

Do you have auto update turned on?


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I haven't had any problem with IE on my laptop so far

Don


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

x2 on the auto update.

Carey


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I've been using Firefox for years, and love it. I still keep IE for the occasional page that is not compatible with the Mozilla products. Firefox is my default browser though.

I do agree with the others, make sure you have the most up to date version of IE.

Tim


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

I've heard several radio programs that IE 7 still doesn't have all the bugs worked out and you should maybe stay away from it for now.
Does auto update slow down the PC?


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Turning on Auto Updates keeps Windows, IE, and other OS-resident applications up to date on security patches and bug fixes. I am surprised some OS-X users have not chimed in with some smart-ass Windows comments!

Randy


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Firefox


----------



## tripphammer (Oct 3, 2006)

Are you sure that it is IE that is taking up the resources? Looking through the stack when the processor shows 99% will most likely show you that it some other associated culprit. Until I got rid of Norton and went with all McAfee, I was having some similar problems. Come to find out that Norton wasn't getting all of the trojans. I now use the entire McAfee suite and am not having anymore problems.

I have been using IE 7 for over 7 weeks now and have had absolutely no problems. In fact I've had far fewer crashes than with IE 6 or Firefox 2.0.

Where I have found an inordinate amount of resources being used is the IM I use the most -- Yahoo Instant Messenger w/ Voice Beta. Also Y! has been having quite a few problems with its IM and I suggest NOT upgrading to the new one for awhile.

Even after spending 17 years as an IT manager supporting 65 networks and 1700+ computers and 300+ other peripherals it's a job to keep up on everything. I'm sure glad I retired







from that life.









Hope you find out exactly what is taking up the resources so you can attack it with vigor!!!








Take Care,
Tripp


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

I run IE7 on 2 laptops and one desktop. I have had it on my laptop for about 3 months now and it was the first thing I changed on my brand new laptop. I have had no problems with it and have to say I had the same problem with Norton and did the same thing....I changed to MacAffee/ IE7 in IMHO runs smoother, uses LESS resources (opens tabs instead of more applications to view various websites at a time) and all-in-all is probably the best browser I have seen in a long time.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

When it happens it is IE that is at 99% in the stack, if I close IE it quits. This started doing this a few days ago so I looked at my restore dates and noticed that it started about the time I upgraded Java so I restored my computer to the day before. I have had problems with Java script before. Now so far everything seems to work ok.

Now I'm really starting to like this Firefox, seem to run very well so think I will try it for awhile.


----------



## tripphammer (Oct 3, 2006)

Bill,

Remember that Java Script and Java are two very different and separate animals. Java is a programming language and Java Script is a scripting language that even I manage to slog through. Both can cause different problems. There are two common Java installs that are used. IMHO the one from Microsoft is a bit dirty while the one from Sun behaves a bit better. A bad java script in an HTML page can also cause resources to go high when reports back to a website you are doing. Me thinks that somehow you have gotten a bit of bad code (have you been visiting THOSE sites again (LOL)) that has attached to your IE and is reporting your activity back to a website. Since you can't simply uninstall IE (you need it for Windows and MS Office Updates). So, seriously, consider upgrading to IE 7 regardless of whether you continue to use FireFox. That way you'll have the best of both. Since there ARE things that won't run in one of the browers or the other.

Regardless make sure you are doing you Windows Updates regularly (IMHO at least every two weeks), Don't depend on the auto setting as it doesn't get them all and fails to run the Malicious Software too automatically sometimes. This is something that most users of FireFox forget to do since they can't do it in the FF browers. It's only available in IE.

Take Care,
Tripp


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

IE 6.0 here. I have had no significant issues with it.
As far as the hot laptop goes, don't they all get that way?
Mine - a Gateway P4 - has always run very hot.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

IE 7 with zero issues on a DELL INSPIRON 8100 laptop.


----------



## imabeachbum (Mar 24, 2006)

FireFox for many years. If you go to the Mozilla homepage there are many plugins that you can download, two of my favorites are an email notifier for my gmail account and a one click that allows me to render a page using IE's engine. Since downloading that plugin Ive had no problems with IE friendly pages being viewed in Mozilla. IE is just now starting to catch on to some of the great features that Firefox has had and IE8 will be here before all of the bugs, kinks and security holes are worked out in version 7

Alan


----------



## bentpixel (Sep 2, 2006)

here is my $.02

Try clearing the cache < *Tools/Internet Options/Delete Files >*.
Also, the cache only needs to about 80 megs. 
I'm run IE6 on XP pro. It hung up on one web site until I cleared the cache.

Again my $.02
Scott


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

I have IE 6.0 and Mozilla Firefox on mine (#1 son added the latter). I also have to do disc clean-up, disc error-checking and defrag routinely. As far as other programs, all mine is free-ware..........AVG anti-virus,
Spybot Search and Destroy and Ad-aware SE Personal. 
As far as the laptop heating up?? My booklet on my HP notebook advised specifically against setting it on your "lap". I located a lap desk (basically a cushion with a hard, flat top surface) that is very comfortable in my lap, gives me a hard surface to set my laptop on, and I use it while I recline and pay bills, set up meds, etc. It's pretty nifty!!
Like the above post said, keep that cache cleaned out. THIS site, along with any sites that play games, etc., really fills up a cache in no time!
Darlene


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

TrippHammer said:


> FireFox for many years. If you go to the Mozilla homepage there are many plugins that you can download, two of my favorites are an email notifier for my gmail account and a one click that allows me to render a page using IE's engine. Since downloading that plugin Ive had no problems with IE friendly pages being viewed in Mozilla. IE is just now starting to catch on to some of the great features that Firefox has had and IE8 will be here before all of the bugs, kinks and security holes are worked out in version 7
> 
> Alan


I will try the plugins, thanks for the tip


----------

